# PE Study Materials



## CRNewsom (Aug 21, 2009)

Since I passed the exam on the first try, I thought I would offer my study materials (minus MERM) to someone who may need them.

Included:

(1) Questions and solutions book for MERM

(1) Six Minute Solutions Machine Design

(1) Six Minute Solutions Thermal &amp; Fluids

(1) NCEES Practice Exam

(1) PPI Practice Exam

(1) MERM index in 3 ring binder

Send me a PM if you are interested in them.

CRN


----------



## JonBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

CRNewsom said:


> Since I passed the exam on the first try, I thought I would offer my study materials (minus MERM) to someone who may need them.
> Included:
> 
> (1) Questions and solutions book for MERM
> ...


Sent you a PM and am just awaiting an email address to PayPal money (or however you need me to send it).


----------



## CRNewsom (Aug 31, 2009)

The items have been sold.


----------

